# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Across the pond for the Holidays!

## Dennis

And now for something completely different!

Instead of heading to a warm island for Christmas, we've decided to head to a cold one.

Christmas in London then NYE in Paris.

Just booked flights. British Air has a daily NS from Austin to LHR so easy breezy.

We'll take the train to Paris.

Can't wait...never been to either.

Hotels will be Marriott Property in London TBD cause points.

Paris we would like an apartment or Air BNB. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Also and suggestions on things to do, day trips, etc.

Schedule is:

12/23 Fly to LHR 
12/24 land in London
12/27 or 28 Train to Paris
1/2 Train or Plane back to LHR fo flight home.

----------


## NancySC

Oh what fun, 2 new places to explore in a very short time & all those lights in both cities & the fabulous shop/dept store windows !  And with that said, as 1st timers to Paris, I would opt for a nice hotel instead of an Airbnb or apt. for such a short time.  Just go to the corner in whatever arr. you choose to stay for a bite to eat, coffee/tea & off you go.  So many choices, so little time.  And I do mean that, make your dinner reservations now in both cities !  There are many wonderful Paris websites I can send you.  Will pm you tomorrow after I find my file from our trips there.  Helpful to know what you think you want to see or your interests to narrow down what to definitely do vs maybe's or just let it happen !  Off the top of my head, I would fly from CDG to Austin, taking the Eurostar from Paris back to London I think complicates things for your return.

----------


## Dennis

> Oh what fun, 2 new places to explore in a very short time & all those lights in both cities & the fabulous shop/dept store windows !  And with that said, as 1st timers to Paris, I would opt for a nice hotel instead of an Airbnb or apt. for such a short time.  Just go to the corner in whatever arr. you choose to stay for a bite to eat, coffee/tea & off you go.  So many choices, so little time.  And I do mean that, make your dinner reservations now in both cities !  There are many wonderful Paris websites I can send you.  Will pm you tomorrow after I find my file from our trips there.  Helpful to know what you think you want to see or your interests to narrow down what to definitely do vs maybe's or just let it happen !  Off the top of my head, I would fly from CDG to Austin, taking the Eurostar from Paris back to London I think complicates things for your return.



Thanks, nancy.

any info is appreciated.

Yes, I think we will fly CDG-LHR-AUS and skip the train.

----------


## GramChop

Sounds like a divine plan, Menace!  I'll be in Paris in October and have done beaucoup apartment research.  I recommend Paris Perfect and Cobblestone for rentals.  I also recommend making contact with Corey Frye (A French Frye in Paris on Facebook, Instagram, website, etc.) if you're interested in personal tours while you're there.

----------


## Dennis

> Sounds like a divine plan, Menace!  I'll be in Paris in October and have done beaucoup apartment research.  I recommend Paris Perfect and Cobblestone for rentals.  I also recommend making contact with Corey Frye (A French Frye in Paris on Facebook, Instagram, website, etc.) if you're interested in personal tours while you're there.




Mer-Ce!

----------


## cec1

. . . have been in London & environs between Christmas & during New Year.  It’s magical . . . much like the holiday energy & sensation of Manhattan in the same period.  I’m sure you’ll find it to be magical!

----------


## Dennis

> . . . have been in London & environs between Christmas & during New Year.  It’s magical . . . much like the holiday energy & sensation of Manhattan in the same period.  I’m sure you’ll find it to be magical!




Thanks, Dennis. We're excited. Dare I say tingling?

----------


## amyb

Tingling works, Dennis.

----------


## cec1

Dennis . . . it may be a forgone conclusion, but be sure to go to Harrod’s — a fantasy holiday experience, for sure!  Fortnam & Mason also is a great spot . . . various holiday fun events are offered, such as caroling, & their restaurants are elegant, memorable experiences (afternoon “tea,” for example).  Finally, I think that one of the very best, top London stops is the tour offered at Kensington Palace (where the young Royals live).  There’s a “tour lite” package & another that provides access to much more of the Palace.  The latter is well worth the extra cost & time.  One more . . . I would say that if you like contemporary art, cross the Thames & visit the “Tate Modern.”  It’s in an old industrial power plant facility & very striking.

----------


## Dennis

We already have reservations for afternoon tea at Harrod's on the 24th.

----------


## bto

Hi, Dennis,  Paris - we've done the apartment rental a few times with Haven in Paris.  We stayed in the 7th arrondissement off Blvd St-Germain, which was a perfect location...walked everywhere from there, even Eiffel Tower, but you have to like walking.  Also second Missy's vote for Paris Perfect if you go the apartment route.  We got everything we needed from Haven in Paris, including recommended drivers to pick us up and take us to the airport.  

Since it's New Years, I'd make sure to visit Tour Eiffel while it's still daylight and then stay till after dark for unbelievable views...second level gives you the best views imho.  The Musée de l'Armée is a fabulous museum...and there is so much to see.  Palais Garnier...Le Panthéon where all the literary greats are buried in the lower level...Victor Hugo etc.  Trip to Versailles if time allows or even Fontainebleau, which we loved bc it was not at all full of crowds!  Hemingway haunts off blvd St Germain like Les Deux Magots for café.

I've taken the métro before, but honestly, we enjoy walking everywhere...there's so much to see everywhere you go and you don't see it on the metro, although it gets you places quickly if needed.  So many places, so little time!

As far as London, which we also did along with the Paris trip, my favorite was Westminster Abbey.  Take the guided tour...the history was absolutely unbelievable and I had no idea about some things i learned.  Did the boat ride down the Thames which was okay, but it rained that day.  Did not love the food in London so maybe others can help there.  Can't wait to hear your thoughts when you get back.

----------


## GramChop

Yay!  I was hoping you would log on and offer your insight and advice, Bev.  Merci!!

----------


## Mary Liz

We will be in Paris from 11-13 to 12-11.  Great advice from the forum.

----------


## bto

Missy, so glad you're finally going to Paris!!  I'm no Paris-pro and haven't been since 2014, but I do have my favorite places to visit there.  FWIW, I gathered some info for our last two trips from the France forum and as you said, TripAdvisor and let's not forget Rick Steves!  That book is very helpful when you're starting out and just for suggestions in general.  

One bit of advice I'd offer is to research restaurants a little...I tried to find places near where we would be that day.  Sometimes the itinerary changed and that would go down the drain, but it's helpful to have some idea of where you are because the touristy places on the main drags don't always have good food.  

London was difficult for me in terms of restaurants...didn't know my way around the city well like I do Paris.  Also, we didn't want high end food every evening...light eating was hard to find there!

----------


## Dennis

Any thoughts about Moulin Rouge?

A must do or a tacky tourist stop?

Go for dinner and the show or just the show?

Merci!

----------


## cec1

My father thought it was great at the end of WWII . . . in the meantime, I think it has become a tired tourist stop.

----------


## julianne

Great suggestions from everyone, Dennis. We have been to both London and Paris many times and the recommendations to walk as much as you can or take the Tube or Metro are spot-on. One place we usually visited in London (after initially stumbling upon it while meandering)---the Grenadier---it is an old pub in Belgravia and is steeped in history. It tends not to be on the tourist lists because it is off the beaten path. Well worth having a pint or two there. Hope you and Lisa have a wonderful trip!

----------


## Dennis

> My father thought it was great at the end of WWII . . . in the meantime, I think it has become a tired tourist stop.



LOL...thanks, Dennis!

----------


## Dennis

One place we usually visited in London (after initially stumbling upon it while meandering)---the Grenadier---it is an old pub in Belgravia and is steeped in history. It tends not to be on the tourist lists because it is off the beaten path. Well worth having a pint or two there. Hope you and Lisa have a wonderful trip!

Less than 2 miles from our hotel.

Noted!

Thanks!

----------


## stbartshopper

Dennis- These are our Paris recommendations- 

Cafe Constant (Great for lunch), 01 75 82 08 07, 
Le Violon D'Ingres (Dinner- our favorite), 01 45 55 15 05, 
Le Cinq (Very fancy) 01 49 52 70 70,
Le Train Bleu (The train station we told you about- a must for lunch or dinner), 01 43 43 09 06, 
Le Relais de L'Ile (This one you will enjoy), 01 46 34 72 34, 
La Fontaine de Mars (great seafood- a lot of locals), 01 47 05 46 44, 
Marius (Way off of the beaten path- a wonderful neighborhood restaurant only Parisians know about- we are going back here), 01 46 51 67 80,
L'Espadon at the Ritz Hotel (Fancy and expensive but good) , 
and a fun place for the family is Le Refuge de Fondues (cash only), 01 42 55 22 65- this is very informal- you literally climb over tables to get to your seats- mostly young people- very inexpensive. The Museum Nissim Camondo and Marmotton are excellent.

----------


## stbartshopper

The Square in London is very good but bring your wallet-

https://www.squarerestaurant.com

----------


## ccg

Dennis - Great way to end 2018 and start 2019.  I went to the Moulin Rouge when I was 18, more than a few years ago. :)  I went with my uncle, who is Parisian, and some of his friends just for the show.  He thought it would be fun, and it was.  In my opinion, there are definitely things that you just should do when you visit a new place.  I still have the magnum bottle that we had that night.  My kids laugh at me for keeping it.  It is a great memory!

The next time I went to Paris, I made Bill go to see Jim Morrison's grave.  Definitely DON'T do that!  It was a huge waste of time.  The cemetery is beautiful, though, with lots of history.  Versailles is a must if you have time.  I loved Musee D'orsay!!!  That is another must see.  My mom and daughter enjoyed a boat ride down the Seine.  They did not take the dinner cruise.

In London, be sure to get fish and chips from a street vendor.  Delicious street food.  Stratford-On-Avon for a Shakespeare play is also worth the time.

Enjoy!!

Charlotte

----------


## Dennis

Thanks, Charlotte.

The Lizard King was not on the agenda.

Versailles is.

----------

